
Price Manipulation in the Bitcoin Ecosystem - blopeur
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304393217301666
======
blopeur
Quote: A single actor likely drove the USD/BTC exchange rate from $150 to
$1000 in 2 months.

